# Anyone planning any trips around Canberra anytime soon?



## Chemacky (Nov 30, 2011)

Hey guys,

After many failed attempts to tempt my regular friends (or even more desperately, my girlfriend) into kayak fishing, I figured it's time to cut them loose (at least when it's yak time), and make some new ones.

So with the spring weather (hopefully) warming up, is anyone planning any (fairly) local trips that they don't mind a young rookie tagging along to? I should probably forewarn you though, if you don't like fishing technique related questions... you should probably pass on any thought of an offer. Though, if you *do* like that sort of thing, I should probably charge you for my time.

Cheers,

Pat


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi Pat,

Pretty keen to hit LBG a lot this spring and summer, sure the rag tag will join in soon.

May even try for this Sunday (A few things permitting).


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm taking a week off from the 24th of this month, will prob get a quick session in on LBG, and hoping maybe one either on googs or up at jindy.


----------



## Brez (Mar 2, 2012)

I'll more than likely head down in a few weeks time after Windamere prospecting for gold at ginni , if you're keen you are more than welcome to come along . After all I need someone to show me around ;-)


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

This was a wee late  Hada luvverly pedal on LBG yesterday - no carp or redfin to interrupt my musings 

Dave

PS now weather is improving, I will probably go out at some stage every week - next time to Lake Ginninderra. (In Darwin for last 10 days of Sep.) Will give a bit of warning


----------



## Chemacky (Nov 30, 2011)

Woah! All these replies so quickly! I've been wallowing in capped internet, so I've not been checking as often as I should! Though to be honest I thought I would get an email upon reply. Guess I forgot to subscribe.

Anyway, Jindy trip sounds awesome! Was it just a day or an overnighter?

With soccer season over, I'm usually free most weekends. I have to work sometimes, but with a week or two's notice this is easily avoided. So let me know when you guys confirm dates!

As for the suggestion of Sunday at LBG, I've got a compulsory uni field trip to the coast over the weekend. And they've assured me there will be no time for fishing. Such a shame!

Thanks for the replies guys! Love your work!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

No, I am not planning any trips around Canberra soon. Or ever.


----------

